# Trailer height? Do they come in different sizes?



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

They definitely come in different heights. I believe the 'standard' is 6'6 (might be incorrect). I have Warmbloods (17-18hh) so I have an oversized 7' but my new horse doesn't fit, so I'm looking for a 7'6


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

We had probably a small standard straight load as our first trailer, then we got a slightly wider standard slant load, and now my BO has an 8' tall oversize trailer to fit probably any horse she'll ever come across plus some she probably won't.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

So any guesses what height a 15.3 horse would fit in? Happily? Would a standard one fit? I should ask my BO what size hers was ( she trailered them for us...)... Can just see me getting it home and having my guys say " no way we are going in THERE!"


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, trailers come in different sizes. It woud almost be silly for them not to considering the varies heights and breeds of horses that the worlds have. They also can come in different widths as well, but laws in different states/provinces regulate how wide the trailer can be for the road. 

On that note, I think you would be fine with the standard size, but if you want extra clearance for sometime in the future or maybe a friends tall horse when going somewhere, get the next height up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Both my horses are 15.3 h and I have a stock bp that is 6'6" tall and a LQ that is 7ft tall they fit fine in either one...


----------

